# 80% Lowers



## SubVet10 (Jul 11, 2016)

For the tinkerers and SHTF crowds: *you* can build an non-registered FA. Possibly for quite a bit less than the cost of a commercial unit because it will have everything you want and nothing you don't. 
AR-style, 1911 and even a Sig P22X are available. 

I've dealt with Pegasus Defense, Runner Runner and they've been great. (And RR is a Texas Veteran company so you can't do better than that IMHO). 

Recommend the NiB Nickel Boron bolt group for the Black Rifles.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2016)

I started one, but our dbag governor outlawed em. So I have 2 pink poly lowers sittin around collecting dust....


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I started one, but our dbag governor outlawed em. So I have 2 pink poly lowers sittin around collecting dust....



This is not legal advice but if you cannot legally finish your builds, I am fairly certain you can sell those. 

Article - not legal advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I started one, but our dbag governor outlawed em. So I have 2 pink poly lowers sittin around collecting dust....


My condolences, @ripjack13 . We would love to have you in the Republic of Texas

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This is not legal advice but if you cannot legally finish your builds, I am fairly certain you can sell those.
> 
> Article - not legal advice.



The pink one in the picture...i have those. Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2016)

SubVet10 said:


> My condolences, @ripjack13 . We would love to have you in the Republic of Texas



I'm seriously wanting to go there....or Tennessee.....


----------



## SENC (Jul 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> ....or Tennessee.....


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Florida ain't half bad either rip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm seriously wanting to go there....or Tennessee.....



I spent a month in Tennessee with relatives when I was in HS. Loved it there, beautiful country, great weather, and a lot more girls than boys. If I ever left Texas, which isn't at all likely, that's probably where I would go. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2016)

If you want to move to the most gun-friendly state it's Arizona. After that Vermont and Alaska. Two states where you can have that awful coldness you like so much. Tennessee ranks about dead middle of the pack for gun owners. Utah and Kentucky are great pro-gun states as well. Texas ain't bad but we have about a dozen or more states that rank higher on the gun-friendly ladder. 

Texas has had a lot of pro-gun laws passed lately and we have more coming as we have been putting a lot of pressure on our reps. Our problem is that our constitution only allows our legislature to meet for only 140 days every 2 years (unless the governor calls a special session). So when they do convene (at noon on the 2nd Tuesday of odd numbered years) they have a full agenda. I like the trade-off though. I wish the fed legislature only met for 140 hours every 5th year myslef. The less they get together the fewer freedoms they can take.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm seriously wanting to go there....or Tennessee.....



I just looked at Masssaachewsutts on the Guns & Ammo chart. Only D.C., New Your, and New Jersey rank worse in pro gun laws than Masasachoochoosists.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm seriously wanting to go there....or Tennessee.....


If you have a working trade or technical/engineering background there are not many better places to be that I know of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I just looked at Masssaachewsutts on the Guns & Ammo chart. Only D.C., New Your, and New Jersey rank worse in pro gun laws than Masasachoochoosists.



Connecticut.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2016)

SubVet10 said:


> If you have a working trade or technical/engineering background there are not many better places to be that I know of.



I'm going to get a new career. Not sure what I want to be when I grow up.....again.
I was...a carpenter. Went to a 4 yr school for it. Plus I have a ridiculous amout of job training in other construction feilds....so I should be a quality candidate for something....as long as it's not a desk job.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going to get a new career. Not sure what I want to be when I grow up.....again.
> I was...a carpenter. Went to a 4 yr school for it. Plus I have a ridiculous amout of job training in other construction feilds....so I should be a quality candidate for something....as long as it's not a desk job.



My best friend is a Jewish carpenter! 
There are still several areas around that have been growing the last few years. I wanted to be out of town about 15 miles but figured in ten years the pasture land would be gone and built up. I'm better at deconstruction, but that's another conversation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2016)

SubVet10 said:


> I'm better at deconstruction,



Aren't we all...


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2016)

SubVet10 said:


> My best friend is a Jewish carpenter!
> There are still several areas around that have been growing the last few years. I wanted to be out of town about 15 miles but figured in ten years the pasture land would be gone and built up. I'm better at deconstruction, but that's another conversation



Kinda have that in check in our neighborhood now... County passed an Ordinance that you have to have at least 10 acres out here in the sticks to build. Land prices shot up, came back down a little, but $35,000 for the land to set a used trailer house on seems to be a fair deterrent to growth 15 - 20 miles out.


----------



## El Guapo (May 18, 2017)

I've heard about 80% lowers and seen them advertised when shopping around for different parts, but I've never actually researched the subject. Looks like they are just missing some machining (holes in lower receiver for fire selector and fire control group)? 

Separate from the 80% lowers, now is a GREAT time to build an AR. Lots of retailers stockpiled parts leading up to the election, and now that there is an R in the White House, fear of anti-gun legislation has died down substantially and people are in less of a panic to buy. IMO demand has gone way down while supply remains high... lots of great deals to be had!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2017)

Anyone want 2 pink poly lowers to practice on?


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 15, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Anyone want 2 pink poly lowers to practice on?


Curious Rip how come you bought pink ones?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Curious Rip how come you bought pink ones?


I wanted to practice milling em, so I bought two, all they had was pink, and the price was real good. Then our governor made em illegal. So that makes em useless to me now....if the law is overturned, I'm just going to buy one.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 15, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I wanted to practice milling em, so I bought two, all they had was pink, and the price was real good. Then our governor made em illegal. So that makes em useless to me now....if the law is overturned, I'm just going to buy one.



I put together a rifle a year or so ago but I used a fully machined receiver. A buddy is a FFL dealer and he got a deal on a few Anderson stripped lowers so a bought a couple. Trying to come up with a good reason to build a AR handgun. New rule clarifications from the ATF make the so called wrist brace legal to fire from the shoulder so it essentially makes them legal to use as a short barreled rifle without the paperwork. Still not sure why I need to own one other than because I can.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> because I can.



That's a great reason....go for it...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 15, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Curious Rip how come you bought pink ones?



To match his purse. Duh.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> To match his purse. Duh.



I don't have a purse.....but @Tclem let me borrow his tutu....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't have a purse.....but @Tclem let me borrow his tutu....


That was my extra one


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Lord, please tell us there is no video on You Tube!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Lord, please tell us there is no video on You Tube!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

